# Hi from Dorset



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

Been a keen coffee drinker for years but have never taken the plunge to buy a really good machine though I did invest in a good grinder a few months ago.

I think I'm pretty underwhelmed by the coffee machine market - manufacturers could do a lot better at lower price points in my opinion because the technology isn't that complicated.

I need a decent compromise between form and function and would like to hear from anyone who has an Ascaso Dream as that is one model I'm considering. I'm also starting to lean a little towards the Sage dual temp with the Silvia and Classic also being under consideration.

Till them I'm stuck with an old Krupps Mini and a nice stove top pot - thanks for letting me join.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi and welcome, I live in Christchurch


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi. Welcome.

Espresso kit is not the only way. You could try any or all of Aeropress, Chemex, Sowden whilst you figure things out. Also Moka pots are pretty good drinking if you get it right. Arguably you learn a lot more about coffee this route, rather than the rabbit hole of espresso making technique.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome. Loads of helpful advice on here.

Get yourself on YouTube if you haven't already and watch some videos of the machines you're thinking of. It may help decide if that's the route you're heading down


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

